#ubuntu-cloud 2010-12-28
 * daker is away: Occupé
#ubuntu-cloud 2010-12-29
<kim0> hey guys .. is it possible to test cloud-init locally on kvm
<dendrobates> dsm*oss5
 * kim0 starts a drum roll 
<kim0> howdy ubuntu cloudeers
<kim0> Anyone around for the cloud hour
<kim0> say hi or wave o/
<kim0> guess everyone is on vacation
<mhall119> there's a cloud hour?
<kim0> weekly
<mhall119> ah
<kim0> well .. technically it was called cloud meeting :)
<mhall119> what's involved?
<mhall119> oh, meeting, ok
<kim0> but I thought cloud hour sounds cooler
<kim0> hehe
<mhall119> thought it was like ubuntu hours
<kim0> uh not yet
<mhall119> only, you know, "in the cloud"
<kim0> how would you see that working ?
<kim0> might be on to something :)
<mhall119> the only scenarios I can think of are ones that pervert the meaning of "cloud" to be "something on the internet"
<kim0> Yeah .. does that involve spamming random internet people about Ubuntu :)
<kim0> hehe
<mhall119> I guess "cloud hour" could refer to the AWSTrial hour
<kim0> yeah :)
<mhall119> or, seeing how many times you can deploy/undeploy an instance to a cloud
<mhall119> or, better yet, "cloud hour" can refer to the hour you get to spend sipping coffee out at starbucks because your new instance deployment time has been cut down to a click of a button
<kim0> hehehe :) that's funny :)
<kim0> sounds like a good Ad. idea
<kim0> someone sipping coffee .. coz he deploys ubuntu on the cloud .. while others ops people are in a hair pulling excercise :)
<mhall119> hmmm, that does sound like a good ad
<daker> \o/
<kim0> daker: woohoo
<kim0> daker: how's it going man
<daker> yeah fine ツ
<kim0> mhall119: are you using a cloud somehow in production
<mhall119> not yet, still trying to convince my higher-ups on it
<mhall119> they like the idea of a cloud, but they're married to RedHat currently
<kim0> mhall119: so you're trying to both switch them to the cloud and to ubuntu :)
<mhall119> also, I'm a developer, not an admin, so my suggestions on that end don't carry as much weight
<mhall119> I'd be happy with any cloud, to be honest, but I like UEC
<kim0> aha ... so you're talking a priv one
<kim0> what kind of workload is it
<mhall119> internal webapps
<mhall119> I work for a medical research hospital, we have a lot of small apps per-study
<mhall119> we currently use VMs for them
<kim0> sounds feasible indeed
<mhall119> but we have "staging" vms that get used maybe 5% of the time they are left running
<mhall119> I'm suggesting that they use a cloud to deploy a staging instance only when needed, and take it down as soon it's it's done
<kim0> those are the under utilized servers everyone wants to squish :)
<mhall119> yup
<kim0> I guess they would feel the value, if they could use the now-free servers for something else they care about
<mhall119> I'm also trying to sell them on making a lot of small apps that are linked together with a map/reduce style setup, instead of a monolithic data warehouse
<kim0> mhall119: what kind of computation does the apps need to do
<kim0> is that like image processing
<mhall119> no, mostly data input, storage, and presentation
<kim0> number crunching
<kim0> and why do you see the map/reduce style being beneficial to you
<mhall119> for distributed searching
<kim0> mhall119: so currently all search is done on a single node ?
<mhall119> bascially, my idea is that instead of cramming everybody's differently formatted data into a single data warehouse structure
<mhall119> each webapp would "advertise" it's data in one of a number of common formats
<mhall119> then map/reduce would be used to search each app for a given query
<mhall119> right now there is no way to search multiple app's data
<kim0> I see
<mhall119> they're partnering with Oracle to try (2nd attempt) to make a central data warehouse
<kim0> yikes
<kim0> I bet they're paying five zeros ?
<kim0> hope not more than that :)
<mhall119> and,  unfortunately, those of us developing the webapps that will read from and feed into this data warehouse are being kept completely out of the design and implementation phase
<kim0> talk about agile
<mhall119> I have no idea what they're paying, but it's being spread across 3 years, so it's probably big
<kim0> sigh
<kim0> mhall119: is it easy enough to build a smallish demo app to run over say 20 ec2 instances and demo throughput that's probably 10x what they currently have
<mhall119> so anyway, i'm trying to get my immediate directors to setup a small prototype cloud so we can prove the feasibility of this other idea
<kim0> that should be an eye openert
<kim0> opener*
<mhall119> yeah, it's just a matter of getting someone to approve the project
<kim0> use ec2 man ... don't wait for an internal cloud
<mhall119> nah, it's patient health data, no way it's allowed outside
<DigitalFlux> kim0: agree, it's faster for prototypes
<kim0> ew crap
<kim0> mhall119: is that still the case, being completely anonimyzied
<mhall119> even if it's not actual patient data, they're opposed to letter anything out
<mhall119> data, designs, code, etc
<mhall119> not that they're not open, they've let me release a lot of my work as open source
<mhall119> but they're trying to convince Oracle to do a parternship on this data warehouse thing, where we help Oracle make a re-sellable product in exchange for a steep discount
<mhall119> and they're worried that if we start releasing (or even developing) something that would compete, Oracle won't go for a partnership
<mhall119> so, I'm stuck in a holding pattern for the time being
<mhall119> just plugging away on my Django apps, waiting for whatever happens to happen
<mhall119> still trying to convince them to use cloud just to make deploying easier and more efficient though
<mhall119> have a big presentation right after UDS and everything
<kim0> yeah
<kim0> it always has to be complex :)
<kim0> DigitalFlux: Hey what's up
<DigitalFlux> So kim0, AFIAK Ubuntu currently "supports" eucalyptus and OpenStack, correct ?
<kim0> um .. eucalyptus is definitely supported in the form of UEC
<kim0> openstack is currently in universe .. so it has that level of support
<DigitalFlux> Generally speaking, whatever is the form of support itself
<DigitalFlux> I see
<DigitalFlux> Well, not all of the cloud IAAS software has the same feature set or goals
<kim0> indeed .. Ubuntu aims to be the best OS to run as a cloud guest, and the best OS to build a cloud upon
<DigitalFlux> Any other IAAS software that the community is interested in supporting more ?
<kim0> thus .. all high quality open-source cloud components are welcome :)
<kim0> not sure what you mean by that
<kim0> DigitalFlux: can you explain a bit
<kim0> mhall119: actually if you do get that cloud thing going using ubuntu, please let me know :) sounds like a story I'd want to blog about hehe
<DigitalFlux> I mean generally is Ubuntu focused on some software stacks, or there is plans to extend that support for other software in the market, say Nimbus as an example ..
<kim0> Ubuntu is all about community
<DigitalFlux> I see
<kim0> the fact that Ubuntu chose to build UEC on top of eucalyptus
<kim0> is the reason why work went into hammering eucalyptus into great shape
<kim0> huge community effort is now being poured into hammering openstack as well
<kim0> if a community subteam is interested in pushing a different stack (like Nimbus)
<DigitalFlux> I have to say Ubuntu rocks for eucalyptus deployment !, it's almost a one button click
<kim0> it is absolutely possible
<kim0> Yaay \o/
<DigitalFlux> Really, i know some guys who have gone for Eucalyptus because of this exact reason
<DigitalFlux> it's a very good strategy
<kim0> With most openstack devs being on ubuntu, I bet it will be just as easy and fun to deploy
<kim0> I bet many people around this channel (who poured a lot of sweat making UEC as easy as you mention)
<kim0> would have liked to hear your testimony :)
<kim0> it's just that almost everyone is on vacation ;)
<DigitalFlux> This is the current situation actually, i guess it will be far better soon too :)
 * kim0 nods
<DigitalFlux> kim0:  on vacation indeed
<DigitalFlux> Ubuntu is the distro of the cloud then ;)
<kim0> hehe that's the plan
<kim0> glad you're enjoying it
<daker> !logs
<mhall119> kim0: if I get to do it, everyone involved in UEC is sure to know ;)
#ubuntu-cloud 2010-12-31
<VladGh> hi guys, I have a small question about an Ubuntu 10.10 ami on EC2. I get in the console log the following two errors: "landscape-client is not configured, please run landscape-config." and "mountall: Disconnected from Plymouth". How can I get rid of them?
<Pho3nixhun> Hi!
<Pho3nixhun> I just installed an UEC. Where I can manage the user accounts for cloud?
<Pho3nixhun> can you help me? or just send a link please
<kim0> VladGh: since you're not running landscape .. you might want to remove it ? (dpkg -l | grep -i landscape) and apt-get purge that
<VladGh> kim0: thanks
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-12-26
<trevorj> Is there an IRC channel for Orchestra?
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-12-28
<kumar> i am trying to setup a Ubuntu Cloud 11.10.can you any one guide me.
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-12-30
<somaunn> hello
<somaunn> i'm new in this channel
<somaunn> i have a question concerning cloud technology
<somaunn> is cloud more secure or better than vpn
#ubuntu-cloud 2012-01-01
<sirushti> Ok,so i need to know the difference between ubuntu server 11.10 and ubuntu cloud live..someone help? :)
